# Goldens born in June 2010



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

:wavey:Hello everybody,

I don't already see this thread. So.....I want to start a thread where people who own puppies born in June can post stories, info, pics, all sorts of stuff. 
My little boy, Kendall, was born on 6/16/10. Today, he's been home 1 week. I think he's already getting bigger...can that be in one weeks time? At his last vet visit on 8/10 he was 9 lbs. 6 oz. He can be a handful at times:uhoh:!! 
Looking forward to hearing stories and sharing photos.

~Karen:wavey:


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello again,

There must be someone out there who recently brought home a new puppy. I would like to share some stories!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

sorry, I have a June puppy, but it was June of last year. But your boy is a cutie!


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Kendall's Mommy! I have a June baby too  I am tooo tired to post now, will try tomorrow to add her, no worries...there will be many more June babies added.


----------



## GNmom (Jun 15, 2010)

How cute! Kendall's sleeing in a bed wth blanket. 

Nemo was born on 6/8.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Omg, just died from too much cuteness.


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello!

Your Nemo is adorable! Looks very similar to my Kendall. The pic of Kendall in his bed was taken right after he was dried off after taking his first bath here at home. Looking forward to hearing many stories about your Nemo and watching him grrrrowwww!



GNmom said:


> How cute! Kendall's sleeing in a bed wth blanket.
> 
> Nemo was born on 6/8.


----------



## golden_daisy (Aug 10, 2010)

Another June baby - mamma here!  Daisy May was born 6/3/10! Last vet visit at 9 weeks old she was....ready for this....17 lbs! 

Right now -- we're dealing with not sleeping thru the night yet, nipping/biting, chewing, and of course, housebreaking!


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello,

Kendall also has issues with nipping/biting. If he sees your hand, best be assured it will be nipped. He also doesn't have any problems taking many naps during the day, but come nightime he's rearing to go. Nightime does *NOT *equal bedtime in his mind. He whines, howls, yodels (whatever you call that noise he makes -- never quite heard his noise before). 
Please keep posting, it will get very interesting!



golden_daisy said:


> Another June baby - mamma here!  Daisy May was born 6/3/10! Last vet visit at 9 weeks old she was....ready for this....17 lbs!
> 
> Right now -- we're dealing with not sleeping thru the night yet, nipping/biting, chewing, and of course, housebreaking!


----------



## golden_daisy (Aug 10, 2010)

Thankfully Daisy equates darkness to sleepy time!  She's up once or twice per night for potty and then (usually) goes back to sleep. Last night was a different story, and she barked often throughout the night. My poor DH ( it was his night for puppy duty) was up WAY more than normal! Poor guy!

I have to say it makes me feel "better" I guess that we're not the only ones having puppy issues! I was starting to wonder if it was just Daisy, lol!


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

Kendall has his last meal of the day at around 9:30-10 pm. He's fed at 6 am, 2 pm, and 10 pm (due to my work schedule). Right after last meal he goes out and "does both". I take him in and he goes into his crate for bedtime at about 10:30-10:45 pm (lights out!). Of course he starts to whine and howl. I ignore the cries. He's been on this routine for the past 8 days, it doesn't seem to be getting any better. He's let outside about 2 hrs later, usually does pee-pee. Back into crate...2 hrs later, outside again! I'm thinking maybe after his last meal, after he does both, throw the ball around and try and tire him out! Any suggestions? Any will do. Thanks in advance. 



golden_daisy said:


> Thankfully Daisy equates darkness to sleepy time!  She's up once or twice per night for potty and then (usually) goes back to sleep. Last night was a different story, and she barked often throughout the night. My poor DH ( it was his night for puppy duty) was up WAY more than normal! Poor guy!
> 
> I have to say it makes me feel "better" I guess that we're not the only ones having puppy issues! I was starting to wonder if it was just Daisy, lol!


----------



## GNmom (Jun 15, 2010)

She's huge! Nemo's almost 10 weeks old in a few days. He's only 16.2lb today. 



golden_daisy said:


> Another June baby - mamma here!  Daisy May was born 6/3/10! Last vet visit at 9 weeks old she was....ready for this....17 lbs!
> 
> Right now -- we're dealing with not sleeping thru the night yet, nipping/biting, chewing, and of course, housebreaking!


----------



## cbrett (Dec 26, 2009)

I have a June baby too, but I can't share any stories yet, as we are not picking him up until Friday, at 10 weeks (we are out of town). I can tell you this so far: His name is Charlie. He was born June 10th. And he is HUGE!!! He will be close to 20 lbs by the time we pick him up!!! 
I'm sure I will be posting my exhausted pleas for help in a weeks time!!!!!
Here's Charlie


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

Kendall's Mommy said:


> Kendall has his last meal of the day at around 9:30-10 pm. He's fed at 6 am, 2 pm, and 10 pm (due to my work schedule). Right after last meal he goes out and "does both". I take him in and he goes into his crate for bedtime at about 10:30-10:45 pm (lights out!). Of course he starts to whine and howl. I ignore the cries. He's been on this routine for the past 8 days, it doesn't seem to be getting any better. He's let outside about 2 hrs later, usually does pee-pee. Back into crate...2 hrs later, outside again! I'm thinking maybe after his last meal, after he does both, throw the ball around and try and tire him out! Any suggestions? Any will do. Thanks in advance.


 
My puppy (Jack) was born June 1st and we went in for our 11 week visit this morning. My vet has 12 week old Dalmatians (her litter). She told me that by 11 weeks old, they should be able to hold their bladder for 5-6 hours, especially at night. We have an x-pen attached to the crate and I thinks that's creating a problem with our house training, because Jack uses the play area to pee. She told me to totally crate him at night and if I'm going to be gone more that 4 hours at a time; he'll learn to hold it. 

We feed the dogs, including Jack, in the morning aroung 6:00 and in the evening between 5-5:30 and no water after 8:00. I recently stopped the noon feeding and he is doing fine without. We feed 3/4 C twice a day.

Jack goes to bed at 10:00 and wakes up at 5, but I don't get up until 5:45. He cries for about 5 minutes, at 5:00am, then is quiet. Tonight we'll close off the crate, so he won't have access to his x-pen, and see how that goes. I'm sure he won't like it.

I hope this helps.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

*Gibbs*

Gibbs was born on 06/16/10, on Wednesday he will be 9 weeks old.

We've had him less than 24 hours! The breeder taught him sit, we're working on 'down' and teaching his name. The latter is proving more difficult than I imagined. Any tips?


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

Since Kendall is just turning 9 weeks this Wed, I want to keep him on a 3x/day feeding schedule. He does have alittle water after his last feeding to wash things down. But does go out to pee immediately following his meal. Maybe changing his feeding times to 6 am, 12:30-1 pm, and 8 pm will help. We humans do not eat every 8 hrs. After his last meal and last pee-pee and poop for the night he is crated within 30 mins for bedtime. I also think the problem is after 1 1/2 to 2 hrs of him being in the crate at night, we automatically take him out. Could this be creating a problem? 



twogoldenboys said:


> My puppy (Jack) was born June 1st and we went in for our 11 week visit this morning. My vet has 12 week old Dalmatians (her litter). She told me that by 11 weeks old, they should be able to hold their bladder for 5-6 hours, especially at night. We have an x-pen attached to the crate and I thinks that's creating a problem with our house training, because Jack uses the play area to pee. She told me to totally crate him at night and if I'm going to be gone more that 4 hours at a time; he'll learn to hold it.
> 
> We feed the dogs, including Jack, in the morning aroung 6:00 and in the evening between 5-5:30 and no water after 8:00. I recently stopped the noon feeding and he is doing fine without. We feed 3/4 C twice a day.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunflower53072 (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm picking up my puppy Kasha, born 6/24/10 tomorrow. It's been two years since our last wonderful golden passed away. Our family is so happy to pick up this new puppy tomorrow.


----------



## sunflower53072 (Aug 17, 2010)

*kasha*


----------



## srg (Aug 17, 2010)

this little guy was born June 10th!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

srg said:


> this little guy was born June 10th!


 Awwwwww...if this lil guy is only 2.99, can I have four of them please?????? LOL.....love all the June babies.....they are absolutely gorgeous....cant wait to hear all of your stories as they grow by leaps and bounds....


----------



## srg (Aug 17, 2010)

hahahaha i wish he was $2.99!


----------



## MiniCoop's Momma (Aug 17, 2010)

Here is my June baby, Cooper! 

Born June 27th!

He is great about sleeping through the night, only wakes once for a potty break then goes back into his crate and fast asleep. He will nip my arm as if it were a bone and he does jump on everyone and everything. Ohhh the puppy days!


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

Congratulations on your new puppy! There will be some sleepness nights at the beginning!! Tonight will be Kendall's 11th night home. Still driving me crazy with his whining. Darkness does not equal bedtime in his eyes. LOL. Looking forward to hearing all your puppy stories.



sunflower53072 said:


> I'm picking up my puppy Kasha, born 6/24/10 tomorrow. It's been two years since our last wonderful golden passed away. Our family is so happy to pick up this new puppy tomorrow.


----------



## julier18 (Aug 18, 2010)

Our family has a June puppy. 6/6 His name is Casey (after Milwaukee Brewer baseball player Casey McGehee). 

He is doing good sleeping through the night. Nipping a fair amount. Digging a small bare spot on our lawn. Working on walking on a leash. He is a doll and we love him but sometimes his "puppyness" can wear us out!


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello,
Is Casey your first Golden? My pup nips a good amount also. I try to redirect him to chew on one of his many toys. Working on getting him to stop this annoying behavior. His is not a digger (hopefully will never be!). But if he sees a leaf on the ground, he has to chew on it. Soooo looking forward to Fall, not!! Looking to hearing your many stories and seeing lots of pics.



julier18 said:


> Our family has a June puppy. 6/6 His name is Casey (after Milwaukee Brewer baseball player Casey McGehee).
> 
> He is doing good sleeping through the night. Nipping a fair amount. Digging a small bare spot on our lawn. Working on walking on a leash. He is a doll and we love him but sometimes his "puppyness" can wear us out!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

fast forward 5 years June puppies and this is what you'll look like
(Brooks June 18, 2005)


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

Everyone,

I'm so thrilled to see all these pics. I can't believe how fast these puppies grow! Enrollment in puppy class for my guy is just around the corner; haven't signed him up yet though! Is anybody else going to or already enrolled in puppy class?


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

How cute, Brooks looks so happy on his B-day! 5 years young! How big is his?



lgnutah said:


> fast forward 5 years June puppies and this is what you'll look like
> (Brooks June 18, 2005)


----------



## MiniCoop's Momma (Aug 17, 2010)

Kendall's Mommy said:


> Everyone,
> 
> I'm so thrilled to see all these pics. I can't believe how fast these puppies grow! Enrollment in puppy class for my guy is just around the corner; haven't signed him up yet though! Is anybody else going to or already enrolled in puppy class?


Cooper is signed up at Petsmart, where I've taken past puppies. I am excited to start it at the end of September!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Kendall's Mommy said:


> How cute, Brooks looks so happy on his B-day! 5 years young! How big is his?


Yes, he was happy because he didn't have to wear the hat. Here's what he looked like with the hat on his head.

Brooks, unfortunately, put on a little weight this past year (as did I). He weighed 94 lb at his vet visit on July 1st so we are reducing his food by 1 cup per day (3 instead of 4 cups).


----------



## GNmom (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm looking at the nearest 2 places right now (less than 40 minutes driving): Petsmart and puppergarten. They are about the same price but petsmart offers 8 hours and Puppergarten only 6. Maybe I will enroll him in Petsmart's class. 



Kendall's Mommy said:


> Everyone,
> 
> I'm so thrilled to see all these pics. I can't believe how fast these puppies grow! Enrollment in puppy class for my guy is just around the corner; haven't signed him up yet though! Is anybody else going to or already enrolled in puppy class?


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a June puppy too, only she is born in 2008  

This is her at around 10 weeks old: 


















At around 14 weeks:


















And some adult portraits:


----------



## golden_daisy (Aug 10, 2010)

Daisy is 11 weeks old today! We weighed her at home two days ago and she was 18.8 pounds!  She's growing like a weed!! We've noticed that her legs are getting longer and longer every day. She's learning more commands and is starting to sleep 6 - 7 hours per night. Unfortunatly, she's up at 0430 in the morning and is up till 0730 which is her first nap time of the day. I'm hoping that eventually she'll sleep till at least 0530 (when hubby gets up for work) and still go back in her kennel around 0800 for me when it's time for me to go to bed (I work night shift).

She's so much fun and I love having her! It's exhausting, but fun!


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

Ohhhh Brooks...it's only a hat! He's still very cute. If Brooks is weighing in at 94 lbs, how much should he be about?


----------



## Hummingbird (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey! We have a June baby as well...Ireland was born June 3, 2010!

She makes our lives so much better daily, even when she is being a big bout of trouble...hard not to fall in love with her big smile!


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello,

Welcome! Congrats on your new baby girl! It seems everyone's babies who are at least 9 weeks old are causing trouble. How can this happen at such a young age? I guess I didn't know what I was getting myself into :uhoh:! My baby boy is driving me crazy!! Getting into everything. Give him a chew toy...he rather have the chair leg. 

~Karen



Hummingbird said:


> Hey! We have a June baby as well...Ireland was born June 3, 2010!
> 
> She makes our lives so much better daily, even when she is being a big bout of trouble...hard not to fall in love with her big smile!


----------



## mafsong (Aug 22, 2010)

We have a June baby. Ella was born June 3, 2010. She is a bustling bundle of energy when not napping! 

Like others have posted here, Ella nips at everyone but me. We're working on it... She is getting better about chewing (for now) or at least picking good things to chew!

The good news is that she sleeps for about 7 hours every night, doesn't cry/whine, and is "dry" in the morning. That makes me a happy mama!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Gosh -- the breeder told me my Luke was the runt of the litter, but I didn't realize he was very light for his age. He is gaining quickly though.

Luke was born June 14, 2010 and I picked him up on August 10 @ 8 weeks. I took him to the vet the next day and he weighed 7lbs. I put him on the scale two days ago and he weighed 10.6lbs -- so he's growing. Yay! 

Here's Luke:



















Sleepy Luke:










Getting a little fuller in the body and more used to his new home:










First vet visit @ 7lbs:









Day we picked him up:










Luke eats 1/4 cup Chicken Soup for the Puppy's Soul and 1/4 cup Evo Red Meat Small Bites at each meal. He eats at 7:00 a.m., 1:30 to 2:00 pm and 8:30ishpm.
He goes to sleep in his crate around 11:00pm and wakes up at 5:15a.m. to go tinkle, then we go back to sleep and he wakes me around 6:45 to 7:00a.m. Right now I'm sleeping on the guest bedroom bed and Luke is in his crate in that room with me. I figure my husband is working and doesn't need to be waking up during the night. Hopefully, it won't be long before Luke can make it from about 11:00 to 7:00 without the middle of the night tinkle.

Luke sleeps A LOT during the day! It worries me and I need to search that on this site. 

He was nipping really bad, but we've curtailed that a lot. It has been a joint effort between my 14 year old Shih Tzu, Nicky, and me.  Nicky has his special way of letting Luke know he has to stop, but he doesn't hurt Luke or anything.  I kept trying to yelp high pitched and act like Luke was hurting me, but that was not working at all. Luke translated that as it being a game and he was ready to play. So, I started just closing his mouth (gently but firmly without covering his actual nose) and would hold it closed for a firm second or two and say "No!" firmly, but not loudly. That seems to work like a charm and he resorts to licking me instead and we make up.

I'm trying to teach Luke to sit for treats after he potties and it's working about half the time.

Luke did get an upset tummy last night and threw up around 4:00a.m. I tried to feed him chicken and rice this morning, but he was not interested. He was acting hungry and active though so I gave in and gave him his regular food which he devoured. He's been drinking water also, so perhaps it was just an upset tummy.

I love Luke so much! I'm glad he and Nicky are getting along so well. Tonight he gets to meet his nephews (my daughter's dogs) -- Raleigh, a two year old pug, and Gatsby, a five month old Golden/Border Collie mix. Fun times.

Oh -- and one more thing -- Luke only cried the first two nights he came to live with us -- but the first night was a doozy. I took an iPhone video of the display:






He did that for a while and I felt so sad for him!! I had read not to take him out of the crate when he cried at night (except for potty time) or it would teach him to cry in his crate.

He did start warming up to us shortly though -- at least he and Nicky started getting along a little better:


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

I am finally getting around to adding Willow! She was born 6/5/10 and weighed over 13lbs on her first visit to the vet 3 days later. She is 11 weeks old now and eats 3/4c Annameat 32% protein dry food 3 times a day. Her favorite treats are freeze dried beef liver and itty bitty peanut butter cookies. She loves to gnaw away on her braided bully sticks. She sleeps at night from 8:30pm until 6:30am without whining. The cats and her aren't best friends yte, but we are hopeful in time they will be. She loves almost all her toys and does a great job sharing her attention with all of them. We love her beyond words and everyday she brings a smile to our faces and to our hearts.


----------



## MiniCoop's Momma (Aug 17, 2010)

Willow is such a doll! I love the picture of her sleeping on her back. Cooper does the same thing! lol Here are some new pictures, with the caption, "A good dog is a tired dog."


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh Cooper is so cute! Yep she sleeps on her back all the time (even in the middle of hard sleep). I have never seen another dog do that before. It really is adorable


----------



## mafsong (Aug 22, 2010)

Finally got some good pics of Ella. She is growing alike a weed! We have a vet check tomorrow...I'm excited to get some feedback about her growth, etc.

We are going through some challenging puppy issues around here. She is biting the heck out of my kids (teen-agers) but not with me. I'd also like to get more of a handle on her accepting the leash a little better. I keep reminding myself that this week is better than last week, which was better than week #1!

On the bright side, she sleeps at least seven hours every night, doesn't cry in the night, and has only had one crate accident - and that was because of a food change/upset tummy.


----------



## katelyn29 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Sierra's Mom*

Sierra was born June 1 and has been at our home now for about 4 weeks. She is so tiny! We also have a 1 yr old and they just love eachother. It is so cute to watch them play. She can be a little fiesty with him, but its funny cause she is so little and he is just a gentle giant. I caught them cuddling for the first time in the laundryroom the other day. It was soo precious.. It melted my heart!


----------



## wbtp805 (Aug 24, 2010)

here is my Alley born 6/20/10 weight 15lb.. This is my first pet!


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Kendall's first time home alone*

Hi everybody,

Well it's been 3 weeks now since Kendall has been home. He was left home alone in the crate for 2 1/2 hrs for the first time today. There was no accidents in the crate -- hooray! Of course he got a new toy from Grandma and Grandpa for this great accomplishment. Also for the past few days he's been getting the "zoomies" in the evening. Wonder why? 

Here's him and his new toy:


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Yay! Way to go Kendall! I really like your new toy  Don't worry, Willow has zoomies every night too. In fact I think she gets them because she is either really tired or subconsciously she is trying to squeeze out the last bit of energy before bed. Once we put her in her crate though, she calms down and goes to bed. 

Kendall, I bet you look super cute when you are zooming


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow Alley is beautiful! Congrats on your new baby 



wbtp805 said:


> here is my Alley born 6/20/10 weight 15lb.. This is my first pet!


----------



## MiniCoop's Momma (Aug 17, 2010)

Alley is such a doll baby!!! Congrats on your first pet, you made a good choice with it being a Golden.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

*spirit, born june 11th.*


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

*another pic*

See if this is a better size, pic., of spirit.:doh:


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

I love them all!!! I wonder if anyone has done a post on pups born in May?


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

Every puppy looks cute zooming around, however when you're trying to get ready in the morning or ready for bed in the evening, the "zooms" aren't as cute. :yuck:




SweetSoul said:


> Yay! Way to go Kendall! I really like your new toy  Don't worry, Willow has zoomies every night too. In fact I think she gets them because she is either really tired or subconsciously she is trying to squeeze out the last bit of energy before bed. Once we put her in her crate though, she calms down and goes to bed.
> 
> Kendall, I bet you look super cute when you are zooming


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

Alley is just adorable. She's looks like she's ready to be a Cover "Pup" model. Perfect lighting and all. Haha. I want to reach out and grab the tongue!




wbtp805 said:


> here is my Alley born 6/20/10 weight 15lb.. This is my first pet!


----------



## MiniCoop's Momma (Aug 17, 2010)

Cooper update:

He is now 13.1lbs at almost 10 weeks, just brought him into the vet today. Very healthy puppy and has doubled in size since I got him! haha

He is doing his annoying puppy things some, but his good moments far outweigh his bad. He makes me laugh, he is sooo goofy. But SMART! He knows sit, and down. He is working on stay and come. Puppy class starts in a few weeks. 

Wondering how everyone else with June puppies is doing!


----------



## mirthril (Jun 23, 2010)

*Aragorn*

Aragorn is another June baby. He was born June 26th and is the sweetest little Cancer pup imaginable:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Gibbs is growing up... today he is 11 weeks, 3 days old. He went to the vet yesterday and weighed almost 14 lbs. He's right on track and doing wonderfully.

He's learning, I can't get over what a sponge he is! I have taught him come, sit, down, stand, shake, and bang. So far he knows them pretty well, but we still are treating every 1-2 commands. I would have never thought he could pick up this many commands so quickly. We're going to learn twist (spin to the right) and spin (opposite direction) this week. We can start puppy classes on Wednesday of next week. I'm really excited!!

Last night we went to a cook out. He met 5 dogs, small like a Papillon to an extra large Mastiff. There were loads of people and kids. It was perfect!

Here are a few of the little man from the last few days... 

Who knew life could be this sweet?:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Took spirit to vets, for more shots, on wed., he weighs 22pds.


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Kendall is 11 weeks and 3 days old.*

Hi everyone,

Here's an update on Kendall. Vet visit this morning for his 2nd shot. He now weighs in at *18.5 lbs*. Just 4 weeks ago he was 9.6 lbs. He's *doubled *in size!! Vet says he's very healthy and is looking great. He will be attending his first puppy class this afternoon!! Soooo looking forward to it. Can't wait to see how he'll react. I'll let everyone know how it went.


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Week #1 of puppy kindergarten*

So Kendall completed his first session of puppy school today at the local Petsmart. It was an hour long class. Only one issue...there was only 1 other dog in the class. I really wanted a few dogs in the class so there was more of a socialization experience for him. The other pup was a 4 mth old female Bulldog. Pretty laid back personality as compared to Kendall's. He was very excited to be there. He became familar w/ the clicker and focus or "look" command. He seemed to catch on pretty quick. Thank goodness for treats. Of course he zonked out before the class was over (only about 5-10 minutes left of class anyway). He did have a very busy day today though. His shot made him very sleepy. Looking forward to next week's class. 

Has anyone else started puppy classes?


----------



## GNmom (Jun 15, 2010)

Nemo has attended 2 classes so far at local Petsmart. There were 7 puppies including Nemo in the class. 

Due to my schedule I had to switch to another class for just 1 time last week. There were 4 other "puppies". 3 of them were huge. They were all excited, barking, jumping, pooping... only the little shih tsu seemed laid back. 

Nemo's overly excited by other puppies, the audience outside etc... His "sit" was half hearted. 

Nemo's almost 3 months and weigh 24.6lb.


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

Puppy classes must be very exciting each week. What breeds of puppies attend? Can you post some pics of Nemo so we can see how much he has grown?



GNmom said:


> Nemo has attended 2 classes so far at local Petsmart. There were 7 puppies including Nemo in the class.
> 
> Due to my schedule I had to switch to another class for just 1 time last week. There were 4 other "puppies". 3 of them were huge. They were all excited, barking, jumping, pooping... only the little shih tsu seemed laid back.
> 
> ...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Kendall's Mommy said:


> Ohhhh Brooks...it's only a hat! He's still very cute. If Brooks is weighing in at 94 lbs, how much should he be about?


Standard says upper limit for males is 75 lb. So, Mr Brooks has a little losing to do. He was just dx with low thyroid (was on a 25% calorie reduction for 2 months with no weight loss) so the hope is that he will now lose some weight


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Update on Luke -- I was worried about him being the runt of the litter and "small" -- went to the vet yesterday and he has gone from 7lbs on August 10 to 16lbs on September 3rd @ 11 weeks. He's growing nicely and such a sweet puppy.


----------



## MiniCoop's Momma (Aug 17, 2010)

Cooper is getting ready for COWBOYS SEASON!!


----------



## GNmom (Jun 15, 2010)

There were corgi, dachshund, shih tsu, dalmation, 2 huge lab mix...

Nemo's 13 weeks young and weigh 26.8lb. He walks 15-20 minutes, 2 times/day. His food is Eukanuba 4C or less/day.




Kendall's Mommy said:


> Puppy classes must be very exciting each week. What breeds of puppies attend? Can you post some pics of Nemo so we can see how much he has grown?


----------



## wbtp805 (Aug 24, 2010)

Alley update 11 wks old 17lbs


----------



## LindyHop (Sep 6, 2010)

*Introducing "Lindy"*

Hi everyone,

It is great to find a site with so many people going through similar experiences. "Lindy" is our first family dog and we picked her up last Saturday. She was born on June 22nd. We have two kids, 8 (almost 9) nd 6. The first day home was both exciting and overwhelming for Lindy and the family. Our journey has officially begun! We are using a crate for her to sleep in. She is taking to it very well and one afternoon decided on her own she needed a break from all the kids and went in on her own which was quite impressive. Pottie training is hit and miss. Just when we think we are staying on top of things, she surprises us. Hopefully we get through that part quickly. We introduced her to the clicker. It looks like a really productive tool for training. 

Questions:

Lindy's collar really bothers her. Any other experiences? She is new to a collar since we brought her home.

Any experiences with the crate during the day while home? For example, if your pup is awake and you need to get something done when there is nobody else at home.

Thank-you!

Paul & Kristy


----------



## samstam (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi! My pup Sam is also a June puppy! 6/20/10. So, are you all now into the major biting stages as well? I am loving Sam, and at now almost 13 wks, she's getting so big. She weighed 18 lbs at her 12 wk check up. My hands, however, are still trying to heal from all the "loving" going on! I'm trying to stay positive until these baby teeth come out! How are the other June pups doing now?


----------



## MiniCoop's Momma (Aug 17, 2010)

Cooper is not too into the biting/chewing (it's all relative for a golden, he does chew some). 

BUT he does have his moments where he is soooo rotten oh my gosh! He is so much fun and learning quickly, just about to turn 11 weeks.  

Here are a few pictures. 

First two were taken right after his bath/grooming appt today, the last three pictures were taken only 2 hours after his grooming. You can then understand my frustration lol


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

LOL -- you made me smile with the after grooming photos! Too funny!! (I know -- not as much to you! lol)

Who is that with Cooper? Cutie pie also.

I love this thread. So many beautiful puppies and dogs. I love the birthday party 5 year old, but I can't remember his name now that I've read on to the last page. So sweet! My Luke has gone from 7lbs on August 10 to around 23lbs now -- growing, growing. He's such a sweetheart. I'm so glad I chose a Golden!


----------



## MiniCoop's Momma (Aug 17, 2010)

With Coop is his big sister, Abby. She is a cockapoo. She is sucha sweet girl.


----------



## golden_daisy (Aug 10, 2010)

We are doing puppy classes at Petsmart too and are AMAZED at how fast Daisy is learning her new commands. She loves going to class and sleeps like a champ when it's done. There is only one other pup in the class - a black lab/border collie mix named Jack. We had to miss class on Wednesday this week because Miss Daisy had something going on with her tummy and was throwing up and had dirrhea for almost 24 hours. Poor girl. She's better now and back to her normal self. We'll have to make our lesson up with the trainer. 

Daisy is 15 weeks now and is a love. Less biting, more love/kisses. More gentle mouth. She'll "hold" our hands in her mouth so gently and it's so sweet. She's a blessing to our family! 

Not sure how much she weighs right now - last vet visit she was 24 pounds and that was several weeks ago. She has another appt this coming week (Wednesday) for another vaccine and check up. We'll see, I'm sure she's got to be pushing 30# now. She's getting SO tall!

Will update with pics when I have a chance!


----------



## LindyHop (Sep 6, 2010)

*No Nipping Game*

This past week has been really bad for mouthing and biting the kids. We just started playing the no nipping game with the clicker, and it is really working. Here is the link 




Once through the exercises on the video, we played the game for other things the kids do which usually result in nipping. 

Bye for now... Paul & Kristy


----------



## GNmom (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you for the video. I will use the technique to train Nemo not to bite my arms (he's not nipping my hands anymore).

Nemo now gets the idea to go outside to pee since 2 weeks ago. He would sit at the backdoor and wait for me to open it. After he's done his business, he would come back (I stand at the door praising him the whole time). 

Several days ago I took him to a room upstairs. I guess I missed his signal and he had an accident. The same thing happened at Petsmart too. I decided to train him using a bell, since I can bring a bell along anywhere. The training started yesterday and today he touched it himself and peed outside. I was so happy. 





LindyHop said:


> This past week has been really bad for mouthing and biting the kids. We just started playing the no nipping game with the clicker, and it is really working.
> 
> Bye for now... Paul & Kristy


----------



## wbtp805 (Aug 24, 2010)

what kind of bell you use? i found this online i duuno whether it will work... i was afraid she will ring the bell all the time just becuase she want to go out and play

The Tinkle Bell



GNmom said:


> Thank you for the video. I will use the technique to train Nemo not to bite my arms (he's not nipping my hands anymore).
> 
> Nemo now gets the idea to go outside to pee since 2 weeks ago. He would sit at the backdoor and wait for me to open it. After he's done his business, he would come back (I stand at the door praising him the whole time).
> 
> Several days ago I took him to a room upstairs. I guess I missed his signal and he had an accident. The same thing happened at Petsmart too. I decided to train him using a bell, since I can bring a bell along anywhere. The training started yesterday and today he touched it himself and peed outside. I was so happy.


----------



## GNmom (Jun 15, 2010)

I didn't buy any special bell for Nemo yet. I use a windchime kind of bell for now. Nemo's not consistent. He definately uses the bell just because he wants to go out and play. I wait a couple of minutes and bring him back. I tell myself at least he knows ring the bell=outside. 



wbtp805 said:


> what kind of bell you use? i found this online i duuno whether it will work... i was afraid she will ring the bell all the time just becuase she want to go out and play
> 
> The Tinkle Bell


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Gibbs is going to be 15 weeks tomorrow. He hasn't had an accident in the house in over 2 weeks. He rings the bells if we aren't watching and he wants out. He's being a good boy... learning, attentive to learning, such a snuggle-bug. He's learning to heel both on and off leash, he learns so quickly. We go to the vet on Friday for his last distemper vaccine. We're going to wait another month for the rabies.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am posting this picture for goldensbest of spirit

Last | Next 
Picture 1 of 7 from Album spirit


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Luke is getting bigger -- born June 14, 2010 -- the last photo is his brother, Nicky:


----------



## mirthril (Jun 23, 2010)

LOL - my little boy has the same lion toy and loves it to death.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

mirthril said:


> LOL - my little boy has the same lion toy and loves it to death.


Luke does so love his toys! I'm glad he's taken to chewing on them more now rather than the woodwork in the house and me! :


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Kendall is now 15 weeks old!!*

Kendall went to the vet on 9/29 for his last puppy shot. He now weighs in at *30.2 lbs*. The vet says he looks great. 

Today he went to my parish's "St. Francis' Blessing of the Animals". He liked the holy water sprinkled on him; the priest got a kick out of it!! He also received some treats for his participation. We then took a stroll in the town. He received sooo many compliments. People just love him, and he loves everyone in return. I'm a proud mommy of the "Kendall Wendall" (this is what his grandma and grandpa call him). 

Today he got a new collar and leash (burnt orange color). Because it's now Fall and it looks great w/ his color coat. It's all about color coordination. 

In less than 2 hrs, he goes for his 5th puppy class. You say "Let's go, time to go to school", and he gets all excited. Today he will learn "come" on a 30 foot leash. Let's see how well that will go!! I still have to look into a new obedience school once this last class is over. He's currently going to Petsmart, but I'm not too thrilled with their setup. Looking into a private obedience school to continue his training. 

Will post current pics shortly, just don't have the time to upload them now..


----------



## golden_daisy (Aug 10, 2010)

Daisy May is now 4 months old (today!) and is doing so good. She's growing like a weed! Last vet visit, 2 weeks ago, she was 31.4 lbs, so I'm sure she's more now. Got her last distemper and her rabies, and did awesome thru it all. We are attending PetSmart for puppy class and LOVE our trainer, Jake! He's amazing and Daisy is learning so quickly. We look forward to class. All we have to say is "Daisy, go buh-bye in the car?" and the head goes to the side, the tail wags and she's beyond excited! when we pull up to PetSmart, she's begging to get out of the car and trots right inside! She has to greet the cashier at the first register each time as well. It is so cute! 

We're still dealing with nipping and are trying to find a way to deal with that. She's usually pretty good, but sometimes she gets nipppy with me and the kids. She's fine with DH. We're going to try the clicker training with her for no biting and see how that works. She has 4 big girl teeth coming in now that the vet found at our appt. She's also getting her big girl fur in as well and losing the puppy fuzz. We call her our skunk cuz she has a big stripe of darker fur down her back, and it's slightly wavy too. It's so cute!

She's so much fun to have around! We just love her to bits!


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

I am a little late coming into the June puppy thread, but better late than never. Here is my little Graham born June 28th. How is everyone's June puppers doing?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He is a cutie, spirit went today to get microchipped, he weighs 39 pounds.


----------



## mirthril (Jun 23, 2010)

Aragorn is almost 4.5 months and doing so well. He weighed 31 lbs last week. He’s going through a bit of a rougher patch right now, as he’s teething and a bit cranky. He’s nipping, and into just about everything. Barking more, snagging random things (under clothes, toilet paper, shoes, etc) and chewing on them. We have our good days and bad, but overall he’s a very sweet tempered dog, and isn’t happy unless he’s sitting at my feet or walking by my side. I call him my little ankle puppy! Independent he is not, but I wouldn’t have him any other way. 

He’s on his fourth week of official training (we’ve been working with him at home since we got him) and he's just diabolically smart when it comes to picking up new skills. He has mastered sit, stand, lie down, go to crate, get in x-pen, shake, stay, and name recall. We also have a high rate of success (but have not mastered) come (by verbal command not name), leave it, drop it, and roll over. He’s great on a leash – heals perfectly almost 90% of the walk – he tends to get a bit more excitable when we turn around and head home. We just started working on some shaping with a box as well. Fun stuff!

Here up some up-to-date pics:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He and spirit look alot alike, you got a cutie there!!!!


----------



## mirthril (Jun 23, 2010)

Awwh - thanks Goldensrbest! I love the name your chose for your pup - Spirit is perfect - so mysterious and magical. Your little one is stunning - he's got an amazing coat and his tail feathering is already coming in! My little one is a late bloomer in that arena - he just started getting in the barest hints of a proper tail this last week.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok June puppy moms and dads, here's a questions for ya. I took my Graham to his four month shot and exam today. He is weighing in at 25lbs and doing fabulous. The vet was telling me that when a pup turns four months old you can double his weight at that visit and get an approximate number of what his weight will be when full grown. Its that right? I have never heard of that before. That means my Graham would top out at around 50lbs. Doesnt sound right to me. I had the pleasure of meeting both his parents and mom was around 60ish lbs and dad was around 70. Anyone hear of this rule of thumb?


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup I have heard that before. It was a little off for Rufus. He was 34 pounds at 16 weeks at he weighs 80 at almost 2...but I guess it's not that far off.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Spirit weighed 39 pds. this week he was born june 11th.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

*Remy*

I haven't been on the forum much so I missed this thread. Remington was born June 21st. He's an awesome puppy...did well at Puppy Kindergarten and will start Rally Obedience in November. He torments his big brother Rufus...who has the patience of a saint. Remy is a little more tentative than Rufus was as a puppy, but we're getting him out a lot and he's coming along. He follows Rufus around like a little shadow which is really cute to watch.

These pictures were taken last week when Remy was 16 weeks old. He's going through a bit of an awkward stage right now..he's all legs! My husband says he looks like a fawn


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, I am glad its not too far off. maybe a little on the low side. I just had never heard of the whole, doubling the weight at four months to see what adult size would be, thing. Maybe my guy might be around 60ish pounds like his momma, who knows. Only time will tell. Will be interesting to see how everyone's pups turn out weight wise to see if this rule of thumb really works.


----------



## GNmom (Jun 15, 2010)

Have never heard of this double 4 month weight rule. Some people deliberately follow the slow growth plan. 

Nemo's 35lb at 4 month. Let's see if he's around 70lb when he's grown up.




MidasMom said:


> Ok June puppy moms and dads, here's a questions for ya. I took my Graham to his four month shot and exam today. He is weighing in at 25lbs and doing fabulous. The vet was telling me that when a pup turns four months old you can double his weight at that visit and get an approximate number of what his weight will be when full grown. Its that right? I have never heard of that before. That means my Graham would top out at around 50lbs. Doesnt sound right to me. I had the pleasure of meeting both his parents and mom was around 60ish lbs and dad was around 70. Anyone hear of this rule of thumb?


----------



## GNmom (Jun 15, 2010)

Remington's so cute and I also love the picture on your blog: Two heads try to squeeze to the front seat.

Wish you could post more pictures of both of them. 



New Golden Mom said:


> I haven't been on the forum much so I missed this thread. Remington was born June 21st. He's an awesome puppy...did well at Puppy Kindergarten and will start Rally Obedience in November. He torments his big brother Rufus...who has the patience of a saint. Remy is a little more tentative than Rufus was as a puppy, but we're getting him out a lot and he's coming along. He follows Rufus around like a little shadow which is really cute to watch.
> 
> These pictures were taken last week when Remy was 16 weeks old. He's going through a bit of an awkward stage right now..he's all legs! My husband says he looks like a fawn


----------



## Beverley (Nov 7, 2010)

Our Kia was a June baby too - June 25. She's 19 weeks now and weighs in at 36 lbs. She is teething big time and it's driving me nuts. I picked up another pack of organic raw bones for her. She loves them. 

How much are you feeding your June baby now? Do you feed her 2 or 3 times a day? Kia is getting just over 1/2 cup 3X a day.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Spirit , has been reduced, to two meals a day, just started this, one, and a half cups, twice a day, sometimes a little more than that , for his second meal, i have been trying out different amounts, he would eat, until he exploded, if i let him.


----------



## Butters (Nov 7, 2010)

I have a June Baby! June 1st actually!! I know I'm a little late responding! Butters is 5 months old now! Amazing how time has flown by!! I got him when he was 12 weeks. He is now 37lbs!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I just rescued a pup, Boone. He is estimated to be 4 months and 2 weeks. I decided to use June 24th as his birthdate based on vet's record. We just got back from the vet today, and Boone weighs 23 lbs. We have no clue what type of mix he is, but here's his picture:


----------



## golden_daisy (Aug 10, 2010)

Butters: When I was growing up, I had a golden named Butter! What memories your dog brings back for me! She lived until the ripe old age of 15.5 years (died in Sept 2001 of pancreatic cancer). She was a wonderful dog - I hope yours turns out to be as wonderful as my Butter was!


----------



## Butters (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you Golden Daisy! I'm sorry to hear about your baby!
He has been a wonderful addition to the family so far, puppy behavior and all! lol. I'm sure he's just going to keep getting better & better!!

@Jax's Mom: He looks full Golden to me!!


----------



## golden_daisy (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks like Butters and my Daisy are only a few days apart! Daisy was born on June 3rd! He's a handsome guy!


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

How is everyone's June puppers doing? Graham is doing wonderful, born June 28, getting big although not as big as I thought he would be at this point. Maybe he might be on the small end. He was only 25 pounds at his four month visit. He is just the cutest ball of fluff ever. Starting to blow that puppy coat and has the nice skunk strip as I like to call it, down his back. Its too funny. Gotta get some pics on soon. Butters, I just LOVE the name Butters. Too cute.


----------



## mirthril (Jun 23, 2010)

Aragorn was born June 26th, weighs 41 lbs (at 19.5 weeks), and is doing great. He’s also getting in his adult coat – almost all of his back hair is now coarser, curly, and inclined to stand up in the aforementioned “skunk stripe” formation when he’s excited. : D

 We’ve had our share of puppy teething challenges – he’s been bitey, full of even more energy than usual, and more inclined to steal stuff off tables/shelves for the last three weeks. We’d be sitting in the living room and hear the puppy’s tail start thumping into things furiously, and we’d know something was up. He only gets that happy when he’s managed to snag some object off some previously unreachable shelf. Toilet paper is his favorite. But all that ninja-like thievery allowed us to finally properly teach the “Drop it” command. He’s now very responsive to both leave it and drop it.

Good news is – this week he’s suddenly mellowed out a bit. Might be he’s just not actively cutting any teeth atm. But that’ll kick in again soon I’m sure as he still hasn’t lost his canines.

What do all of your dog’s weigh now, and how’s the teething process going?


----------



## Shadowboy22 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hunter was born on June 10th 2010. 

on my way home with my new family!









Hunter on Halloween, at 4 and a half months old









Hunter is now 50 pounds and some adult fur is growing in along his back and ears


----------



## golden_daisy (Aug 10, 2010)

Daisy was weighed today (had to drop a fecal sample off at the vets office for a comprehensive stool anaylsis due to 5 days of diarrhea...ugh. She came along for a bye-bye ride!). She weighed it at 41.6 pounds at 5.5 months old!  Her last visit on 9/22/10, she weighed 31.4 lbs! Guess we know where all that puppy food is heading!


----------



## Butters (Nov 7, 2010)

mirthril: That is adorable how he tells on himself.
Last time he was weighed, butters was 47lbs. that was a few weeks ago! He's a fatty!! 

He's getting sooo big! The first picture (with the bandanna) was taken in the middle of September. The second was taken a week ago!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

LMAO....I just LOVE the swing pics!!! The first one, he looks like he was saying "quick Ma...take the pic"...In the 2nd one, it was more like "oh no...not this THING again!" Butters has gorwn so much!


----------



## samstam (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow, all the pups are growing up to be such beautiful dogs! My Sam was born June 20th and was 39 pounds two weeks ago. I'm sure she's over the 40 pound mark by now. She is just so much fun and I am just so in love with her.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Love all the pics everyone. Sooooo cute. Graham is doing well although its raining teeth over here. I swear, I think Graham has lost at least five teeth just this week. Thankfully he is not real land sharky, is that a word? LOL! Weighing in at 32 pounds just a few days ago and is 10 days shy of five months. Everyone else doing well?


----------



## wbtp805 (Aug 24, 2010)

samstam said:


> Wow, all the pups are growing up to be such beautiful dogs! My Sam was born June 20th and was 39 pounds two weeks ago. I'm sure she's over the 40 pound mark by now. She is just so much fun and I am just so in love with her.


my pup born on June 20 too... she is 50 lbs today lol


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

We're not sure how much Remy weighs...all I know is when he climbs into the dishwasher to lick plates, it's getting next to impossible to lift him out!


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Too funny New Golden Mom, that you mentioned the dishwasher plate licking. Might just be a golden thing to do. My Graham not only licks the plates, but likes to lay on the door while I load the dishwasher. I swear, the door is going to bust off at any moment. Here's a picture......


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Gee, guess i am not a bad mom, my dogs like licking the plates, before they go into the dishwasher, that pic, of your golden laying on door, is just so cute.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

MidasMom said:


> Too funny New Golden Mom, that you mentioned the dishwasher plate licking. Might just be a golden thing to do. My Graham not only licks the plates, but likes to lay on the door while I load the dishwasher. I swear, the door is going to bust off at any moment. Here's a picture......


That's too cute! Here is our pre-wash cycle!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Gibbs likes the dishwasher, too.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

*6 months old*

Spirit will be 6 months old the 11th, a few pictures.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Spirit is just beautiful or should I say handsome? Graham will be six months old on the 28th. He is so much smaller than Spirit, but I guess good things come in small packages. Here's a couple pics.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He is very cute, i tried to get pic's with antlers on spirit, no way, doesn't want them on him.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Bumping this up, spirit is 6 months old today.


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

goldensrbest said:


> Bumping this up, spirit is 6 months old today.


Spirit looks like a very big boy! How much is he weighing in at?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Not sure, but i would guess, around 54, pounds.


----------



## mirthril (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello all:

Aragorn will be 6 months on Dec 26th - he weighs 56 lbs, and is such an amazing sweetheart. Here are a few pictures:


----------



## lily101 (Nov 8, 2010)

hi i have a June puppy too she was born 6/4/10! i love her so much!! when we first brought her home i was up every other hr with her! i thought i would never sleep but now she sleeps till about 6 or 8 and is the smartest, loyalist, sweetest, and most beautiful pup I've ever had!!!!!  she is a little over 6 months old and weighs about 52 lbs!!!!


----------



## samstam (Sep 16, 2010)

*Questions*

Hi, I'm Sam's mom. I had a couple questions for all you other mom's and dad's of 6 month old Golden's. First, Sam is still really mouthy and bites me a lot to play. I try not to get her too excited, because I know she is playing with her mouth, but it doesn't seem to take much. Now that she has adult teeth, my cuts are now bruises all over my arms and legs.  She is really bad now, but I think it's because she was just spayed, and has had to wear her collar and hasn't been able to play with her doggie friends for a week now, so I'm giving her grace.  Does anyone else have trouble with this or is Sam more mouthy than most? I just wonder if I should try to intervene with something different before she gets older, or if I just need to hang in there until she's older?

Second, I really wanted to post some pictures of her, but I can't figure out how to do that?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Spirit loves to play tug, he is always getting me, with those teeth, i tell him easy, and if he does not listen, i will stop playing, it will get better as they age, they are still young, even though big.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok, what the heck? I must have a mini golden retriever, LOL! My Graham will be six months old on December 28th and as of today he weighs 38lbs. Seems like a far cry from what most of the other June puppers born towards the end of month are weighing in at. Vet said he looked great, but man, he seems like he is going to be small, but you wouldnt know it. He is just the stockiest dog ever. Anyone else with a small fry?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I think spirit, is going to be a big boy, he is getting taller, i think, and filling out.


----------



## mirthril (Jun 23, 2010)

Samstam:

To post pictures:


If you look at the top of the page, there is a Gallery link. Click this.
Select the Puppy Pictures gallery.
Once there, click Upload near the top of the page.
Select the pictures you'd like to upload by clicking the browse buttons.
Click Upload.
As for biting - my guy gets exceptionally bitey if riled up (generally by my husband). The thing that's worked best for us is ignoring him when he gets too physical. We cross our arms across our chest and look at the ceiling for 30-60 seconds, and then return to petting the puppy more gentley. My little guy also knows "Uh-oh" so sometimes all we have to do is give him a warning uh-oh and he knows to stop whatever he's doing. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## mirthril (Jun 23, 2010)

MidasMom:

My guy's litter mate brother, who was the pick of the litter, and kept by the breeder is also very small. I swear he looks half the size of my giant. Some of them just take a while to go through their big growth spurts. And from what I've read it's actually healthier for the pup to grow slowly, so count yourself lucky.

I was also wrong about my guy's weight. He's only 51 lbs as of today (he's two days older than your guy). My vet has told me he's at the high end of healthy weight for his age, and to watch to cut back on his food a bit to ensure he doesn't move into the "overweight" arena. So your guy is probably either at the small end of his healthy weight, or just saving energy for a big growth spurt after 6 months.



Jessica


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

MidasMom said:


> Ok, what the heck? I must have a mini golden retriever, LOL! My Graham will be six months old on December 28th and as of today he weighs 38lbs. Seems like a far cry from what most of the other June puppers born towards the end of month are weighing in at. Vet said he looked great, but man, he seems like he is going to be small, but you wouldnt know it. He is just the stockiest dog ever. Anyone else with a small fry?


I just weighed Gibbs and he is 36 lbs. He willl be 6 months on Thursday. We are happy with his growth and know that slower growth is easier on joints and growth plates. I wouldn't worry, your dog will grow to it's genetic potential just like it's littermates in the months to come.  We also fed him according to the slow grow plan and maybe that contributed more to his smaller/slim frame. I'm enjoying this "look like a puppy" stage a lot. It's like we're prolonging his puppyhood, lol!


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

mirthril, thanks for the reply. I was starting to get worried, I mean, geesh, every other June puppy dwarfs mine by like almost 20 lbs. Graham was male pick of the litter too so maybe breeders pick the small ones, who knows. I love him no matter what size he is. He is awesome. And still, your right, he may be getting ready for some super puppy growth spurt. Only time will tell. I LOVE your Aragorn. He is just beautiful! Lord of the Rings fan, huh? Me too.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I just weighed Gibbs and he is 36 lbs. He willl be 6 months on Thursday. We are happy with his growth and know that slower growth is easier on joints and growth plates. I wouldn't worry, your dog will grow to it's genetic potential just like it's littermates in the months to come.  We also fed him according to the slow grow plan and maybe that contributed more to his smaller/slim frame. I'm enjoying this "look like a puppy" stage a lot. It's like we're prolonging his puppyhood, lol!


Yay! Glad to hear that there are others with pups similar in size to my Graham. I too, am enjoying his looking like a puppy stage too. I have him on Taste of the Wild pacific stream which is an all stages, not sure if that brand is conducive to a slow growth plan or not, but I am happy with the results so far.


----------



## Butters (Nov 7, 2010)

If I had to guess I would say Butters weighs early-mid 50's lbs. I am going to weigh him next time I am at the pet store! 
So I am looking at all your beautiful puppies that are the same age, most a little younger, as my boy and they all seem to be growing a decent coat. I am nervous because Butters still has a short coat. I was hoping for long hair. At first I just figured it was an awkward growing stage and his hair would grow a little later, but looking at some of these others its making me nervous!! His hair is slowly getting less curly, but not much is growing in length!
Anyone have any thoughts on this? When did most of your dog's hair start getting long?!

This is a good picture of his fur!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

He had so much fun in the snow!!!!!!!!!!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Butters is adorable. As for the coat thing, I think every golden is different. My Midas is now two years old and his coat is just not very long, not much longer than your Butters. His feathers are longer, but that is about it. Now, my Graham on the other hand is the biggest fluff ball I have ever seen. His coat is super fluffy and getting long already. I already had to trim the hair on his feet. I am sure Butters will get more feathering as he gets a little older.


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Kendall's first introduction to SNOW!!*

So, today Kendall saw snow for the first time!! At first he was like what is this? Then it was "zooooom" time!! It was alittle hard to get him to stay still for this photo-op. Here are some pics: Enjoy!!


----------



## Butters (Nov 7, 2010)

AWW! Kendall is adorable!!! Butters had a blast in the snow too!!


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

Thxs for the compliment! The first few pics were taken at 4 a.m. this morning (I didn't even know we were having snow today). Kendall started with his morning whine to go potty..took a look outside..saw the snow...had to grab the camera. Luckily I took the pics early because by the time I got home from work, a majority of the snow melted. What we won't do to capture those moments !


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

MidasMom said:


> Yay! Glad to hear that there are others with pups similar in size to my Graham. I too, am enjoying his looking like a puppy stage too. I have him on Taste of the Wild pacific stream which is an all stages, not sure if that brand is conducive to a slow growth plan or not, but I am happy with the results so far.


That is also what we feed!  We've just bought a new bag of the lamb formula. He loves it! 


Kendall has gotten so BIG! He's so handsome.


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> That is also what we feed!  We've just bought a new bag of the lamb formula. He loves it!
> 
> 
> Kendall has gotten so BIG! He's so handsome.


Thxs, this Saturday he goes to the vet. I'll get to find out how much he weighs. I can barely still pick him up now! Every now and then I have to pick him up...because before long it's not gonna happen!:uhoh:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Tomorrow Gibbs will be 6 months. I made a photo/video thingy that I'll make a new thread for tomorrow. I can't believe how much he's grown when I look back at our photos from just October to now. Wow!

Here he is yesterday in the snow watching the horses next door to the park.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Gibbs is ever so handsome. Here's Graham in the snow as well.


----------



## goldenboy2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

Our puppy is about 6.5 months now. He weighed 54 lbs last week. Just curious how much food other 6 month old puppies are getting a day? He is getting 2.5 cups of dry food twice a day. And he gobbles it down. Guess it varies by dog but I feel like I am feeding him too much sometimes!

*Pic of Cooper sitting by the tree*


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

goldenboy2010 said:


> Our puppy is about 6.5 months now. He weighed 54 lbs last week. Just curious how much food other 6 month old puppies are getting a day? He is getting 2.5 cups of dry food twice a day. And he gobbles it down. Guess it varies by dog but I feel like I am feeding him too much sometimes!
> 
> *Pic of Cooper sitting by the tree*


Question...Your puppy is getting 2.5 cups of dry twice a day for a total of 5 cups in one day? Or did you mean 2.5 cups total of dry broken down to 1.25 cups per meal? Kendall is still eating 1 cup of dry 3X per day for a total of 3 cups for the day. And he just turned 6 months old. He will be going to the vet on 12/18 for 2nd Lepto shot and a weigh in. Will see what the vet has to say about his weight.


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Tomorrow Gibbs will be 6 months. I made a photo/video thingy that I'll make a new thread for tomorrow. I can't believe how much he's grown when I look back at our photos from just October to now. Wow!
> 
> Here he is yesterday in the snow watching the horses next door to the park.


Gibbs looks sooo sleek! Big difference from Kendall, plus Kendall weighs a whole lot more than Gibbs!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

goldenboy2010 said:


> Our puppy is about 6.5 months now. He weighed 54 lbs last week. Just curious how much food other 6 month old puppies are getting a day? He is getting 2.5 cups of dry food twice a day. And he gobbles it down. Guess it varies by dog but I feel like I am feeding him too much sometimes!
> 
> *Pic of Cooper sitting by the tree*


 Whoa!! 5 cups total per day is WAY too much. You will have an overweight adult dog if you continue with that amount for much longer. 3.5 cups a day would be anough for your puppy.

Ours gets 3 cups total per day, the food is about 380 kcal/cup plus a few treats.


----------



## Green&Gold (Nov 2, 2010)

Madison's 44 lbs as of tuesday. She's six months tomorrow, and she's getting 3.5 cups over two feedings. She was chubby before when she was getting 4+ cups a few weeks ago, so we cut it down. She's a city dog so doesn't get the opportunity to run freely as much as I'd like, and we just had her spayed so she also couldn't run a ton, so we cut it down to about 3.25 cups for that period. If the dog is running and looks sleek, I wouldn't be too concerned, I'd just keep to the package recommendations and the look of the dog.


----------



## goldenboy2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes he gets 5 cups a day. His puppy food package actually says he should be getting 5 and 4/9 cups a day for being 6 months and at least 55 lbs. He gets 2-3 walks a day (at least 60 minutes of walking exercise total a day) and I can see his waist.

But maybe I'll cut him down to 4 cups a day and see how that goes.


----------



## Shadowboy22 (Jul 18, 2010)

Our hunter is very mouthy too, I posted a question about it on the puppy board. Many people responded, saying its a golden thing and many puppies go through it.


----------



## Butters (Nov 7, 2010)

yes, its a golden thing to be mouthy while playing! 
Butters is getting 2 cups per feeding (4 cups a day). He looks great! I wouldn't follow the bag of food. We are using Authority, and the bag says that at 6 months he should be at around 55lbs. and be getting *]6 cups*[/I] of food a day!!!


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

*Willow at 6.5 months old...*

Here are some new pictures of Willow from 12/13. She'll be 7 months old on 1/5/11. Last time she was at the vet she weighed about 47lbs. She eats 1.5 cups of food 2x a day for a total of 3 cups. She does get a lot of natural treats throughout the day as well (dried liver, chicken, etc).


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Kendall completes Beginners Obedience...*

Well...Kendall completed his 6 week Beginners Obedience class on 1/13/11 at Doggie "U" K9 Academy on Long Island, NY. He was the youngster in his class. The other dogs were around 12-18 months old. We still need to work on his issues with distractions. He's a quick learner but has issues with attentiveness. The trainer recommends that he repeats this class before progressing to the next level. Two other dogs in the class repeated this same class. You could see the difference between those dogs' behaviors and crazy boy Kendall's. I do want to continue on with his training, possibly doing some agility (I really think that he would enjoy it!) and maybe even flyball (it looks really fun!) But first we need to get the basics "under our belt". He gets soooo excited when it's time to go to school. He almost can't contain himself. The trainer says it's a golden thing. 

Has anyone else started or completed an obedience class?

I currently use an Easy Walk harness, but he still has issues with walking nicely on leash. I know there's a gentle leader. What are all of you using? Did you start with one type then felt the need to switch for more control?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

*7 months already*

Our puppy class is ongoing... you can go every week if you choose, or skip a week or two. It has been nice, there are also multiple levels. We've quit going to the puppy class and are now attending the 'starter' class which is more for 6+ month to adult dogs. I think we get much more out of it.

This week we also start a rally-obedience class at another facility and a conformation class. We'll be busy!

Gibbs will be 7 months on 1-16-2011


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

What a beauty, just so pretty.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

*Born in june*

Spirit, turned 7 months on the 11th.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Awwww, Spirit looks great! What a beautiful color he is!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks, he looks dark, in picture, but is not , med-light, is what he is, I LOVE GIBBS, WHO WAS HIS BREEDER?


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Everyones June puppies are so beautiful and getting so big. We too, just finished a beginner obedience class. It was so much fun. We start the next class in two weeks. I was also interested in maybe taking a conformation class just for fun. I have no experience in conformation at all, but it has always fascinated me and hey, more time with my sweet Graham. Here is a recent pic in the snow.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Kendall's Mom....yup is sure is a Golden thing!! Rufus (he's 2 now) took forever to contain himself and the boys' Dad..... still gets crazy sometimes at 6 years old  We just started to use the Gentle Leader with Remy...he's pretty good walking but for the time the crazies kick in, I want to stay upright while walking on ice and snow! 

Remy and I did beginner puppy classes and in November we started Rally Obedience. Some days he does really really well...other days he's a wiggly crazy boy. I think he'll be great at Agility and can't wait to start that this summer with our breeder.


----------



## J.Hendrix (Oct 23, 2010)

*Hendrix @ 7 months*

Here's my buddy boy Hendrix. He was born June 6, 2010. The first pic was during the first week we brought him home (yep he's taking a dump, that was the only time he stayed still long enough!!). The last few pics are of him a couple days ago.


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's some pics of Kendall taken yesterday: Enjoy!! Yup, he's sitting on top of the picnic table!


----------



## Beverley (Nov 7, 2010)

SweetSoul said:


> Here are some new pictures of Willow from 12/13. She'll be 7 months old on 1/5/11. Last time she was at the vet she weighed about 47lbs. She eats 1.5 cups of food 2x a day for a total of 3 cups. She does get a lot of natural treats throughout the day as well (dried liver, chicken, etc).



You're Willow looks just like our Kia. I'll have to figure out how to post photos but you'd swear they were siblings


----------



## Beverley (Nov 7, 2010)

A few pictures of our Kia...I hope


----------



## JulieB. (Nov 9, 2010)

This is my favorite picture so far of our Cam Barker (yes, both a pun and a nod to a former Chicago Blackhawk player) born 6/6/10. Last week, we just started letting him out of his crate while we're away and he's done amazingly well! Gotta celebrate the everyday milestones!


----------



## J.Hendrix (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi JulieB. Just wondering if you're from the chicagoland area and got your pup from a breeder near Rockford? Im from chicago and also have a GR pup born on the same day, 6/6/10. Your puppy looks so familiar and im thinking if they might be from the same litter.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Kendals mom, your dog is pretty, has that golden shape i love, reminds me of my spencer, when he was young, may i ask whom the breeder is?


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

*Remy*

Hi Everyone,

I took some pictures this weekend..heeere's Remy!


----------



## J.Hendrix (Oct 23, 2010)

*Then and Now*

Here's a couple pics of Hendrix and his 11 year-old grandma Kobe, my uncle's golden. The summer pic was taken when we first got Hendrix and Kobe came over, the winter pic was taken a couple weeks ago when i dog-sat for my uncle (Hendrix is wearing the green collar, and Kobe is wearing the blue one.) I used to think Kobe was so big...not anymore heh heh


----------



## JulieB. (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi there J. Hendrix!

Amazingly enough, a friend of mine got his Golden from the breeder you did by Rockford! But we actually took a roadtrip way south from Bolingbrook (I'm a south side Chicago transplant) to Meppen, IL near Springfield. I do know that quite of few of their dogs went on to show and one was in commericals. Cam just enjoys the quiet though. 

Quick question if you don't mind: how much does Hendrix weigh? Our vet said Cam is a bit overweight, but most Golden owners say a little extra weight is normal?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

JulieB- a little extra weight is not good for the hips. You should be able to easily feel the ribs without pressing but not see them. Cut back on food portions if you have to. 

Here is Gibbs at 7.5 months old from our romp in the snow today. <3


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

This is spirit, 7 and a half months old.


----------



## J.Hendrix (Oct 23, 2010)

JulieB. said:


> Hi there J. Hendrix!
> 
> Amazingly enough, a friend of mine got his Golden from the breeder you did by Rockford! But we actually took a roadtrip way south from Bolingbrook (I'm a south side Chicago transplant) to Meppen, IL near Springfield. I do know that quite of few of their dogs went on to show and one was in commericals. Cam just enjoys the quiet though.
> 
> Quick question if you don't mind: how much does Hendrix weigh? Our vet said Cam is a bit overweight, but most Golden owners say a little extra weight is normal?


Hey Julie B!! Wow small world huh? I was always wondering where Hendrix's brothers and sisters ended up. Which puppy did your friend end up getting and how is he/she doing? Hendrix weighs somewhere in the upper 50's. I've actually put him on a diet where I'm giving him only about 1 1/4 cups twice a day and i try to get him at least 45min of excercise (walk around the park, intense fetching). He's gotten slimmer over the past couple weeks but he still seems the same weight. He hasnt slowed down a bit, in fact hes gotten faster (he totally outran this big alpha male labradoodle the other night) so i think he's been building muscle which is all good cuz he looks like a stud when he stands straight.
Cam might benefit from a small cut in his feeding and regular excercise, but overweight or not, he'll still look soo 'effin cute with that face!


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Here is Gibbs at 7.5 months old from our romp in the snow today. <3


Gibbs is a handsome boy!


----------



## goldenboy2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

Just wondering how much your 8 month pup or soon to be 8 month pup is eating these days? Our 8 month pup is eating Blue Buffalo Lamb and Oatmeal, 4 cups total a day. He still seems sooo hungry. I just worry why he is so obsessed with his food but not our food thankfully.  He eats it so fast - a slow feeder bowl didn't really help so I have to put rubber toys in his bowl to slow him down!

I guess he is just one of those dogs that loves their food? Or is it the type of food? 

He weighed 54 lbs a month ago, is probably around 60-62 now I would guess.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Remy was 60 pounds last Thursday. He eats 3 cups a day plus of course whatever he can grab before we catch him during his counter surfing episodes 

Both our guys wolf their breakfasts but dinner is eaten slightly more slowly.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

SPIRIT, is a food hound, would eat till he busted, he gets around 3 cups a day, fromm grain free.


----------



## GNmom (Jun 15, 2010)

Nemo will be 8 months tomorrow. 

He eats 3 cups of solid gold/day and weighed around 59 pounds last week. He eats very fast and always seems hungry.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

My little man will be 8 months tomorrow.


----------



## wbtp805 (Aug 24, 2010)

*turning 8th month on the 20th.. .68lbs*


----------



## Butters (Nov 7, 2010)

Butters turned 8 months on the 1st!! He is getting SO old and SO Big!!! That is an ADORABLE picture CarolinaCasey!! 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I love seeing all the pictures of our gorgeous Goldens as they grow up. It's hard to believe that in a few short months, they'll all be turning one year old!


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Kendall's trip to the Vet*

Well,....it was time to get the "little" (he's about 67.4 lbs at 8 months, he wouldn't stand still on the scale...was 9.4 lbs at 8 weeks) man neutered. 

Dropped him off at the Vets office today at 8:30AM. He was VERY excited to be there judging by his exuberance. Little does he know he will return home tomorrow a few ounces lighter :doh:.

The Vet also did a Bilateral Hip X-ray while he was "under the knife".

Fortunately the neutering went well ,but his left hip "doesn't look good". The hip socket is "too shallow". The right hip looks good. The Vet wants Kendall to see an Orthopedist for a consultation.

Time will tell what needs to be done. I emailed the Breeder to inform her of the X-ray results....waiting to hear back.

Karen


----------



## Red Sky (Feb 27, 2011)

*Another June Golden *

We have a golden born June 10 2010 <3. Riley Red Sky. He is a European cream. He eats 2 cups of Blue Buffalo fish and potato twice daily. He loves his walks and distroying his stuffies. He is currently in CKC beginner obedience. My daughter is planning on competing in Rally-o and perhaps eventually obedience.


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

Red Sky said:


> We have a golden born June 10 2010 <3. Riley Red Sky. He is a European cream. He eats 2 cups of Blue Buffalo fish and potato twice daily. He loves his walks and distroying his stuffies. He is currently in CKC beginner obedience. My daughter is planning on competing in Rally-o and perhaps eventually obedience.


We need pics !! We all need to see what Riley looks like!


----------



## Red Sky (Feb 27, 2011)

Here he is!! The latest was taken about a month ago. Riley just loves his car rides. We have to do a photo session soon.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

How much does your june babies weigh? Spirit weighed 57 pds, yesterday, will be 9 months old, on the 11th of march.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

If I had to guess, Gibbs weighs 55 lbs. He was 49.2 lbs at the vet about 3 weeks ago. He will be 9 months on 3/16.


----------



## goldenboy2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

Cooper is probably about 70 lbs now. He was 67 lbs 2 weeks ago. He reached 9 months on March 3rd. Big boy! Just wondering how much bigger he will get?


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

My Graham is just barely at the 50lb mark and will be 9 months on the 28th of this month. Sigh, where has the time gone? My sweet Graham is getting all grown up.


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Play time*

Whenever Kendall plays with his toys, he just about always plays with 2 toys at the same time. He has to put two in his mouth even when two won't fit. Does anyone else's puppies do the same thing? Just wondering.


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's some pics that were taken today: Enjoy!!


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's a pic just for fun (although it really does look like him b/c of the dopey look):


----------



## StephWAII (Jan 27, 2011)

Alright everyone, I'm new to the forums, and all of your pups are sooo adorable!! (June must be the month of the cutest goldens born!) I'd like to introduce you all to Champ! He was born on the 25th of June. He's about... 67lbs, and he's full of energy!


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

*Sweet Graham, nine months old today*

Wow, I just cannot believe my baby is already nine months old. Where the heck does the time go? Hope everyone's June pups are doing well. Here are a few pics from today, and yes, still snow here, ugh.


----------



## amandanmaggie (Jan 31, 2011)

Kendall's Mommy said:


> Whenever Kendall plays with his toys, he just about always plays with 2 toys at the same time. He has to put two in his mouth even when two won't fit. Does anyone else's puppies do the same thing? Just wondering.


 
My Maggie was born May 31, so I think she's close enough to your baby's age! She doesn't put two in at one time, but she loves to tear any toy up that she can possibly tear up. I've spent a lot of money on toys over the last 3 months that I've owned her. I rescued her and she was absolutely crazy and untrained. But now, she is getting much better about obeying, but has her moments. She just has TONS of energy. Is your pup that way?


----------



## amandanmaggie (Jan 31, 2011)

Maggie will be 10 months March 31, so she's a little older than most of your pups. She currently weighs 56 pounds. Do you think our babies will grow much more?


----------



## Butters (Nov 7, 2010)

Butters will be 10 months on the 1st. I think he has some more to grow. I am really really hoping he will get longer hair!! I haven't gotten him weighed in awhile though... Should probably do that!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

My little baby is about 59 lbs and is 9.5 months. We have been having so much fun.


----------



## julier18 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Casey is getting fixed today*

I am taking him in to the vet in a little over an hour. I know he will be safe but I am still worried about him. He is my baby! He will be staying overnight. We are so going to miss him! :crossfing


----------



## julier18 (Aug 18, 2010)

June Goldens definitely are the cutest! : )


----------



## Butters (Nov 7, 2010)

agreed!!


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

amandanmaggie said:


> My Maggie was born May 31, so I think she's close enough to your baby's age! She doesn't put two in at one time, but she loves to tear any toy up that she can possibly tear up. I've spent a lot of money on toys over the last 3 months that I've owned her. I rescued her and she was absolutely crazy and untrained. But now, she is getting much better about obeying, but has her moments. She just has TONS of energy. Is your pup that way?


My Kendall has plenty of energy...still has the "zoomies" (at 67-68 pounds you stand back and hold on). I started taking him to the local state park that "ALLOWS DOGS ON LEASH" Sunday afternoons with my parents...we all benefit from the walk, Kendalls lost a pound or 2 in the last 2 weeks. He's gotten better walking on leash.

My dad lost his job 2 months ago so now Kendall has someone to help him burn off the excess energy and calories.

On a side note, Kendall scratched his right eye cornea 2 weeks ago at home. He's OK now after 10 days of antibiotic drops 3x a day and Atropine (to reduce eye spasms) drops 3-1 times a day prescribed by his Vet. The first 2-3 days were tough to get the drops administered but my Dad got the "trick" down to giving him the meds...no problem after that.

Here's a few pictures from the park:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Gibbs looks like a shrimp compared to Kendall. He looks beautiful and look at that coat!


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

Kendall's Mommy said:


> My Kendall has plenty of energy...still has the "zoomies" (at 67-68 pounds you stand back and hold on). I started taking him to the local state park that "ALLOWS DOGS ON LEASH" Sunday afternoons with my parents...we all benefit from the walk, Kendalls lost a pound or 2 in the last 2 weeks. He's gotten better walking on leash.
> 
> My dad lost his job 2 months ago so now Kendall has someone to help him burn off the excess energy and calories.
> 
> ...


Great pics!

Looks like you were over by Robert Moses.....did you cross the bridge to Robert Moses and then just go to the bay side of the beach up by the sore thumb?


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

ActionJackson said:


> Great pics!
> 
> Looks like you were over by Robert Moses.....did you cross the bridge to Robert Moses and then just go to the bay side of the beach up by the sore thumb?


Oops didn't see you posted in the Long Island thread.....Gardner's Park looks pretty sweet! Might have to check it out.

I'll be at Blydenburgh this weekend - most likely Sunday morning. Maybe I'll see ya there!


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

ActionJackson said:


> Great pics!
> 
> Looks like you were over by Robert Moses.....did you cross the bridge to Robert Moses and then just go to the bay side of the beach up by the sore thumb?


We were at Gardiners Park this afternoon....it was beautiful there.

We enter Gardiners Park off Montauk Hwy in Bayshore. The entrance is east of the Robert Moses Pkwy on Montauk Hwy on the south side of Montauk Hwy. There are 2 parking lots but there is parking along Montauk Hwy if your careful.

We were thinking of going to Blydenburg Park this Sunday too..... Can you tell us where to enter the park so we're close to the Dog Park area? What time do you think you might be there....it would be fun to let the dogs and us meet.

Karen


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Gibbs looks like a shrimp compared to Kendall. He looks beautiful and look at that coat!


Thanks for the compliments ...... Gibbs and Kendall are about 9 lbs apart.

Now with my Dad laid off there is time to get Kendall active and burn off a few of "their" pounds.

I still have not had Kendall groomed yet just nail grinding. He's too big for the tub now and too hairy to dry properly.

How does Gibbs like being groomed?


----------



## StephWAII (Jan 27, 2011)

For anyone who needs a little bit of 'leash assistance' due to energetic goldens on a leash, I think I have a HEAVEN SENT solution!!  Champ was pulling me on walks, regardless of how well trained he is! He also got very excited (jumping/pulling) when we ran into a passerby, dog and/or human!! 2 months ago I started to use a 'Gentle Leader' and it worked instantaneously!!!!!! (Not exaggerating!) If you don't have one, I highly recommend it! It doesn't choke, or hurt the pup, and he walks like a gentlepup now!! : 









9 months, 1 week as of today!!


----------



## Butters (Nov 7, 2010)

I agree, the gentle leader is a WONDERFUL tool for training and controlling dogs on walks!! (I'm not trying to be mean, or smart... just thing to help!!) I am sure you know how to use it STEPH; however, from the picture it looks a little tight... are you able to put 2-3 fingers under the GL above the nose? It is only supposed to tighten when they do something wrong, it isn't supposed to be tight otherwise!


----------



## StephWAII (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh yes of course! It looks like there's no slack in the picture, but I can fit my entire hand in there while he's wearing it. The leash naturally weighs it down too.


----------



## amandanmaggie (Jan 31, 2011)

StephWAII said:


> For anyone who needs a little bit of 'leash assistance' due to energetic goldens on a leash, I think I have a HEAVEN SENT solution!!  Champ was pulling me on walks, regardless of how well trained he is! He also got very excited (jumping/pulling) when we ran into a passerby, dog and/or human!! 2 months ago I started to use a 'Gentle Leader' and it worked instantaneously!!!!!! (Not exaggerating!) If you don't have one, I highly recommend it! It doesn't choke, or hurt the pup, and he walks like a gentlepup now!! :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried the gentle leader with Maggie, but she HATED it. She rubbed her nose on the ground and actually skinned it, so I stopped using it. I am trying a harness type trainer, which has the ring in the front(on the chest) for more control. It's working so far, but I'm worried she will start pulling on it and then not stop pulling on it. 

Everyone's Goldens are beautiful! Maggie turned 10 months last Thursday! She looks less and less like a puppy!  

How much exercise does everyone do with their Goldens? When Maggie was younger, I would walk with her in the morning and take her to the dog park mid-day. Now I either walk/run with her in the morning for about an hour or go to the dog park for an hour AND I play fetch with her for about 30 minutes in the evening. I'm wondering if she needs more, though.


----------



## Butters (Nov 7, 2010)

good Steph!! Sorry, I wasn't trying to be condescending, just trying to help! 

I'm sure Maggie is a VERY happy dog!! that is a really good amount of exercise! I walk Butters 1 time a day for about 30 mins, we don't have a yard, but we play fetch in our apartment! and we go to the dog park about 2-4 times a week, depending on the weather! we might also take him on a bike ride every now and then, he loves it!!! 
He also participates in doggie daycare at least 1 day a week because of my job!


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Name of thread has changed*

Just noticed that even though our dogs are still *puppies*, someone has changed the name of this thread from "Puppies born in June 2010" to "Goldens born in June 2010". Can't figure that out! 

Anyway just letting you all know that Kendall is enjoying this beautiful spring day (53 degrees at the moment). He enjoyed his time at the park; walking down to the bay; watched other dogs go in the water from the sidelines. We bumped into about 5-6 goldens today. And of course he just can't get enough of all the attention.


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Kendall's latest trip the park overlooking the bay...*

Kendall's latest visit to Gardiner's Park this past weekend w/ Grandma and Grandpa. It's becoming a habit! LOL. (I'm the photographer; Dad can't figure out how the camera works!)


----------



## amandanmaggie (Jan 31, 2011)

Kendall's Mommy said:


> Kendall's latest visit to Gardiner's Park this past weekend w/ Grandma and Grandpa. It's becoming a habit! LOL. (I'm the photographer; Dad can't figure out how the camera works!)


 
Kendall is SOOO pretty! Maggie's a mix, so her coat is not so thick. She looks like a Golden, otherwise, though!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Kendall's Mommy said:


> Just noticed that even though our dogs are still *puppies*, someone has changed the name of this thread from "Puppies born in June 2010" to "Goldens born in June 2010". Can't figure that out!
> 
> I think the reason for this new grouping of threads came about because of us in the April 2010 puppies thread. We wanted to keep our thread going even after they were a year old, so the moderator changed the name to Goldens born in April 2010, and then there were so many similar groups, I guess they decided to make a whole new category. It took us a few days to get use to the new placing, also, but I think it will work out fine.


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

Ian'sgran said:


> Kendall's Mommy said:
> 
> 
> > Just noticed that even though our dogs are still *puppies*, someone has changed the name of this thread from "Puppies born in June 2010" to "Goldens born in June 2010". Can't figure that out!
> ...


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow--- 10 months already! He weighs 56 lbs and is still growing and absolutely WONDERFUL.


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Kendall's first Easter*

Kendall's first Easter basket and toys...the duck lasted 5 minutes before he put a few holes in it. He LOVES the yellow chick.....must be the squeaker. Kendall, me and his Grandma at our weekly walk at Gardiners Park in Bayshore.


----------



## goldenboy2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

what a beautiful coat!


----------



## Butters (Nov 7, 2010)

aw. i wish my butters had a long coat  lol they are all so beautiful!


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Kendall's first professional grooming*

So tonight Kendall went for his first pro grooming at my local PetSmart; appt was at 6 pm. According to the groomer, he seemed to tolerate everything except for the blow dryer after awhile. I did the "express" groom; he was done in an hour as opposed to him being there for 3 hrs. The groomer suggested I don't do the express next time this way he should tolerate the grooming process better. He needs some downtime between bathing, brushing, blow drying, etc. Plus it will save me an extra $11.00 to not have him done in 1.5 hrs (normal grooming process is 3 hrs total). We've had his nails ground down in the past at PetSmart. He's *extra fluffy* now. Pics to follow. Too late now to upload.


----------



## Butters (Nov 7, 2010)

aw, glad to hear it!!! congrats on the first groom!!


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

Butters said:


> aw, glad to hear it!!! congrats on the first groom!!


 Thanks! He definitely needed it. His hair now is a completely different texture from before (feels like puppy fuzz again -- sooo soft).


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Spirit is 11 months old/


----------



## Butters (Nov 7, 2010)

Spirit is ADORABLE!!
Butters is going on his first camping trip in a week and a half! I am so excited! I plan on taking lots of pictures. We are bringing his crate so that there will be some familiarity, but I can't WAIT to see how he reacts!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

11 months tomorrow. Where has the time gone?????????


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

*LL Bean bed*

Just ordered Kendall his first LL Bean bed. It is for his 1st birthday. He turns one in just over 2 weeks. Where did my "little boy" go?? He was "little" for a very very short time.

I ordered him the Large rectangular premium fleece-topped one in the Loden color. And of course it is monogrammed (script text). It should arrive in the next 7-10 business days. Just in time for the momentous occasion. 

According to the reviews it has durable material. The last bed he had as a puppy was completely shredded inside (foam interior):doh:. It was laid to rest just before Christmas. The bed was purchased from Petsmart. He hasn't had a "bed" since December; just 2 different sized sheepskin crate blankets. He will now be taking his naps in "luxury".


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

The bed has arrived!! Kendall hasn't figured out just yet that he's supposed to lay on it. Still sleeping on the bare floor. But then again it's only been about 2 hours since UPS delivered it. I posted pics of him and his new bed under the GR pictures thread.


----------



## julier18 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Casey's birthday!!!*

Casey is one year old today! I suppose technically he's not a puppy anymore but he will always be my baby!


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Kendall celebrates his 1st birthday*

Kendall celebrated his 1st B-day today. He's longer a "puppy" . So many great memories to reflect back on and so many pics to look back at.


----------



## Jlopez (Apr 19, 2011)

I know, we love it. The gentle leader has given us our life back....ha, it works even when he needs a little attitude adjustment inside the house...I put it on for a couple of minutes and done. I wish something like that existed for kids...ha ha too much to ask....


----------



## Kelly_NC (Apr 13, 2012)

*Hope I am not too late to this party!*

Hello all! I just joined this site and have found it SO helpful! My husband and I got our first Golden this past August from a breeder who was re-homing him due to his size and "laid back" personality...these words were music to our ears! Our Banx was born June 6, 2010. He is such a wonderful character and I am completely head over heels in love with him! His gentle personality and laid back nature is perfect for therapy dog training which we will start soon.


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Welcome to the forum Kelly_NC!!*

 Glad you became part of this forum. We need pics of Banx!!! Can wait to hear all your stories!!

~Karen and Kendall


----------



## Kelly_NC (Apr 13, 2012)

*Is this the right place for a question?*

I apologize if I am posting in the wrong area (really new here and just learning my way around), but I was hoping to get some information from people who had about the same age dog as my sweet Banx. We have had him since August of 2011 (he was born June 6, 2010). We had him neutered at that time. Since that time he is presenting with *Smegma ,* a not-so-delightful green discharge from his "man parts". Everything I have read mostly say it is normal for puppies and in-tact males. Neither of which describe Banx. We normally take him to the vet about once a month just to get the area flushed which helps for a while, but it always comes back..UGH! Is anyone else seeing this? Thanks so much for any help or information! I will try and figure out how to post pictures! I am loving seeing everyone's Goldens!


----------



## sonadileep (May 29, 2012)

Hi, I am Chanels Mom & my baby-girls Birthday is also on 9th June,2010.
I dont know if am posting this right, please do excuse me as Ive just joined this forum, in sort of a desperate situation....Chanels got severe allergies and since the summer of last year she has been biting the hair of her gorgeous tail....Ive tried all natural topical sprays, Apple Vinegar Cider with the Mother, Homeopathy,Raw local honey, her Vet put her on a course of Prednisone for 20 days, then we were advised to give her Benedryl.....nothing has worked...this is the 2nd miserable summer that Chanel still hasnt got her gorgeous tail back  Has anyone else faced this problem and please suggest any remedies.....I have also changed her food from Origen to Prescription Royal Canin......no avail...then mixed Nutro grain-free with her Royal Canin...no avail and now am mixing her Royal Canin with Taste of the wild.


----------

